# SUPERIOR WIRE WHEEL CO.



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

The Superior Wire Wheel Co. has opened a location at
645 Horning St Unit Z San Jose Ca
Previously associated/co-owner of The Original Wire Wheel Co. I have now gone into business on my own.


We offer custom wire wheels and full repairs on all your wire wheel needs. We also carry wire wheel accessories (knockoffs, hammers, adapters, etc.)
We offer simple builds to custom hand engraved wheels in triple chrome plating, gold plating, and powder coated finishes. We carry various knockoffs including OG two ear, two ear hex, two ear locking, three ear medium swept currently in stock and will have three ear super swept knockoffs available soon.

Please feel free to contact Angel at 408-520-8813 with any questions.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## nasty916

Those gold ones are sic!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hi nice Co. name an neat topic can I get a quote on a set of super swept knock off caps please

Thanks RR


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> The Superior Wire Wheel Co. has open a location at
> 645 Horning St Unit Z San Jose Ca
> Previously associated/co owner of The Original Wire Wheel Co. I have now gone into business on my own.
> We offer custom wire wheels and full repairs on all your wire wheel needs. We also carry wire wheel accessories (knockoffs, hammer, adapters, etc.)
> We offer simple builds to custom hand engraved wheels in triple chrome plating, gold plating, and powder coated finishes. We carry various knockoffs including OG two ear, two ear hex, two ear locking, three ear medium swept currently in stock and will have three ear super swept knockoffs available soon.
> 
> Please feel free to contact Angel at 408-520-8813 with any questions.


🎭


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I have Dayton™ hubs(225C) and stainless spokes removed from a set of 15 inch 72 spoke wheels....how much to build into 14x7 ???......nips lined up of course.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Pm sent


----------



## johnnie65

Sup Angel. Congrats on the new shop. Will be doing buisness in the future.


----------



## scooby

Hell yeah!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

IN THE WORKS FOR JAPAN


----------



## MinieMe209

This should be good.


----------



## implala66

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> IN THE WORKS FOR JAPAN


Looking good Angel, nice chips


----------



## Los Compadres

Congrats Angel..... This Man does good Business!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

We spoke on the phone yesyerday,I got a great quote. Im going with Superior for My next set no doubt.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

THE WORKS FOR TEXAS!!!


----------



## SJRaider18

Finally a shop based out of San Jose. You keeping the same zenith logo that everybody been using?


----------



## scooby

Bump ttt


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT. Them golds with super swepts are NICE!


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO PORTLAND MAJESTIC C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

13x7 reverse available built ready to go no wait time


----------



## lor1der

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I have Dayton™ hubs(225C) and stainless spokes removed from a set of 15 inch 72 spoke wheels....how much to build into 14x7 ???......nips lined up of course.


same question except i got 14in stainless spokes and dayton hubs looking to get 13x7 made


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

lor1der said:


> same question except i got 14in stainless spokes and dayton hubs looking to get 13x7 made


Pm sent


----------



## Hernan

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

TWO EAR HEX IN STOCK ENGRAVED BY HERNAN


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> TWO EAR HEX IN STOCK ENGRAVED BY HERNAN


Badass!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

ANOTHER SET GOING TO MAJESTICS C.C VEGAS CHAPTER


----------



## Imp63ala

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> 13x7 reverse available built ready to go no wait time


How much???


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Imp63ala said:


> How much???


Pm sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

$800 shipped


----------



## bonediggetie

Hey bro very nice looking stuff. ?Can you make 24in or 22in rev off set wheels they would be center golds or maby gold and black combo


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

bonediggetie said:


> Hey bro very nice looking stuff. ?Can you make 24in or 22in rev off set wheels they would be center golds or maby gold and black combo


Pm sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

GOING TO STRICTLY FAMILY C.C LOS ANGELES


----------



## scooby

Bumping


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

IN THE WORKS SUPERIOR WIRE WHEEL OLD SCHOOL STYLE PREMUIM ENGRAVING


----------



## MrBowtie

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> ANOTHER SET GOING TO MAJESTICS C.C VEGAS CHAPTER


What's the price for the exact same thing shipped to Arizona? Thanks


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

MrBowtie said:


> What's the price for the exact same thing shipped to Arizona? Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

GOLD LOCKING KNOCKOFFS INSTOCK


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

ZENITH SERIES TWOS UP FOR GRABS 14x7 STRAIGHT LACE ENGRAVED HUB, SUPER SWEPTS, AND LIP


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO JAPAN THANKS SHINGO


----------



## scooby

Ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO JAPAN THANKS SHINGO


Shingon?


----------



## scooby

Ttt...bumping hard!!


----------



## scooby

Pin This thread.....


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Two ear knockoffs with rings available


----------



## Mr Cucho

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Two ear knockoffs with rings available


. 

Real nice sets great work SWW CO TTT!!!!


----------



## scooby

Ttt


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO LA QUINTA CA


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Them look Tight ^^^


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## fool2

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO LA QUINTA CA


hey that's where i live :nicoderm:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO JAPAN!!! THANKS AGAIN SHINGO ENGRAVED BY HERNAN


----------



## prewarkid

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Two ear knockoffs with rings available


How much for a set of the red ones with chips and non engraved. Thx.


----------



## BigRob84

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO BELLFLOWER CA


How much?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

prewarkid said:


> How much for a set of the red ones with chips and non engraved. Thx.


$500 with rings wait time on set is three weeks


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

BigRob84 said:


> How much?


$350


----------



## BigRob84

Nice! Thanks


----------



## LWDBO

Good lookin out on the K/O's !!!


----------



## LWDBO

Angel hooked it up !!!! Hooked it up with next day delivery so i have for the 1st... GOOD LOOKN OUT SUPERIOR WIRE WHEELS !!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

What do you offer in a 14x6 or a 13x5.5


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

brn2ridelo said:


> What do you offer in a 14x6 or a 13x5.5


I can build either size in a straight or cross lace 72 or 100 spoke
I have a set of 13x5.5 in 100 spoke xlace ready built
Anything else I would have to build


----------



## fool2

:nicoderm:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

fool2 said:


> View attachment 1522490
> 
> :nicoderm:


Them some nice kos!!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

LWDBO said:


> View attachment 1522258
> View attachment 1522258
> Good lookin out on the K/O's !!!


Is that a 59 they went on


----------



## LWDBO

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Is that a 59 they went on


Yes sir !.... Ill be at the car show on the 1st sportin them SUPERIOR WIRE WHEEL k/o's !! Now i just need my rings ;-)


----------



## scooby

In the works


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Locking knockoffs $500 with rings triple plated show chrome


----------



## scrape-it

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> GOLD LOCKING KNOCKOFFS INSTOCK


How much without chips rings or engraving, just gold?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

scrape-it said:


> How much without chips rings or engraving, just gold?


$650 got one set on sale


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

The Superior Wire Wheel Co.

Angel is a good business man he do not promise anything he can't provide.

He does not post anything that he does not have in stock.

No false hopes, If you try to get ahold of him he always answers the phone.

His rims are FIRST CLASS Built by the original builders form Zenith from back in the good old days!

Please feel free to contact Angel at 408-520-8813 with any questions. 

Gary


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> The Superior Wire Wheel Co.
> 
> Angel is a good business man he do not promise anything he can't provide.
> 
> He does not post anything that he does not have in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> No false hopes, If you try to get ahold of him he always answers the phone.
> 
> His rims are FIRST CLASS Built by the original builders form Zenith from back in the good old days!
> 
> Please feel free to contact Angel at 408-520-8813 with any questions.
> 
> Gary


DÉJÀ VU


----------



## fool2

tami please stay in your busted ass china ko and fucked up crosslace pattern topic


----------



## Johnny chingass

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> The Superior Wire Wheel Co.
> 
> Angel is a good business man he do not promise anything he can't provide.
> 
> He does not post anything that he does not have in stock.
> 
> No false hopes, If you try to get ahold of him he always answers the phone.
> 
> His rims are FIRST CLASS Built by the original builders form Zenith from back in the good old days!
> 
> Please feel free to contact Angel at 408-520-8813 with any questions.
> 
> Gary


Get of his jock, you must need something of him. What could it be? Is funny on how sometimes the tables turn.... Lmao


----------



## scooby

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> The Superior Wire Wheel Co.
> 
> Angel is a good business man he do not promise anything he can't provide.
> 
> He does not post anything that he does not have in stock.
> 
> No false hopes, If you try to get ahold of him he always answers the phone.
> 
> His rims are FIRST CLASS Built by the original builders form Zenith from back in the good old days!
> 
> Please feel free to contact Angel at 408-520-8813 with any questions.
> 
> Gary


 Agreed


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

ENGRAVED BY HERNAN


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Arkansas


----------



## LWDBO

TTT


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

SOLD HEADED TO MONTANA TO MR.NICK ROADSTER ROBINSON!!!ENGRAVED BY HERNAN THESE WILL MATCH THE SUPER SWEPTS YOU BOUGHT. GOT A SET OF LOCKING, OG TWO EAR AND THREE EAR TO ADD TO YOUR ENGRAVED IT COLLECTION.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

? 
*T*T*T*


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HERNAN GOT DOWN ON THESE!!!!




IN STOCK READY TO GO!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Shingo were you at?!?


----------



## 214monte

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> 13x7 reverse available built ready to go no wait time


 how much 14's?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

214monte said:


> how much 14's?


PM sent


----------



## LWDBO

BUMP


----------



## johnnie65

Sup bro, those swepts are badd ass. How much u asking? Might know someone that could be interested


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

CANADA BOUND!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> CANADA BOUND!!!


These are badass!


----------



## wannahop

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> 13x7 reverse available built ready to go no wait time


How much for these no engraving but with gold hubs, nipples, and ko's


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

wannahop said:


> How much for these no engraving but with gold hubs, nipples, and ko's



PM sent


----------



## 62ssrag

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


Very nicely done.


----------



## bludeuce

Nice wheels and k/offs. How much for a 14x6 set all chrome strait lace no engraving to 75647?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

bludeuce said:


> Nice wheels and k/offs. How much for a 14x6 set all chrome strait lace no engraving to 75647?


PM sent


----------



## implala66

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> CANADA BOUND!!!


can't wait to see the 3 bar like this ones


----------



## johnnie65

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> CANADA BOUND!!!



How much for this complete set ?


----------



## commondzrzC.C

How much for something like this..


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

johnnie65 said:


> How much for this complete set ?


On sale $500


----------



## commondzrzC.C

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for something like this..
> View attachment 1545554


 ???


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

commondzrzC.C said:


> ???


Don't have any in stock right now will have some in few weeks...


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Montana


----------



## LWDBO

*​TTT*


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Just want to drop a line and thank Superior Wire Wheel for getting me set up on the wheel chips/emblems I was looking for! Great customer service, fast shipping with tracking, amazing packing job and legit wheel chips! Will do business with these guys again! Thank you guys for a great product!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

For sale $750


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Visalia Brown Society c.c


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to stockton


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

For sale 13x7 reverse straight lace gold nipples and spokes engraved ring on hub and knockoffs built ready to go


----------



## johnnie65

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Headed to Visalia Brown Society c.c


Which member bought these? Badd ass set


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

johnnie65 said:


> Which member bought these? Badd ass set


Chente


----------



## tafoya78

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> For sale 13x7 reverse straight lace gold nipples and spokes engraved ring on hub and knockoffs built ready to go


how much to Colorado 80905


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

tafoya78 said:


> how much to Colorado 80905


PM sent


----------



## lone one

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> PM sent


why not post d prize interested ??


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> For sale 13x7 reverse straight lace gold nipples and spokes engraved ring on hub and knockoffs built ready to go


Sold... San Jose CA Eastside Riders C.C


----------



## magana75

TTT


----------



## LWDBO

*​TTT*


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO LIVERMORE!!!


BUILT WITH STAINLESS SPOKES AND NIPPLES!!! OG SKINNY FINEWIRE STYLE SPOKES


----------



## 96cadilac

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Headed to stockton


How much for a set like these


----------



## haciendo dinero

:wow:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

96cadilac said:


> How much for a set like these


$2700


----------



## lilred

What's the best way to clean gold on wires


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO EL PASO TX


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

IN THE WORKS GOING TO SACRAMENTO CA OG STYLE ENGRAVING NOW AVAILABLE


----------



## johnnie65

Those are going to be some badd ass series 2 when done....


----------



## peezy_83

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> 13x7 reverse available built ready to go no wait time



how much without the engraving


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

peezy_83 said:


> how much without the engraving


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

BUILT TODAY


----------



## scooby

Nice


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Going to stockton


----------



## AtlantaSlowRider

How much for a set of 20x9 reversed?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

AtlantaSlowRider said:


> How much for a set of 20x9 reversed?


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

IN THE WORKS PADRINOS C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

JUST BUILT 15X8 CAMPBELL CROSSLACE WITH GOLD NIPPLES


----------



## CCC925

Bad ass wheels TTT


----------



## scooby

Ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> IN THE WORKS PADRINOS C.C


No denying it these are badass you are putting out some very nice wheels


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> No denying it these are badass you are putting out some very nice wheels


Thanks other set in the works candy red hub and in center of outer band


----------



## ekserio

Pictures dont do justice. These wheels look 100xs better in person. That padrinos set is unreal


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works engraved by Hernan Engrave it doing some top notch work as always


8


----------



## (801)WHEELS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> In the works engraved by Hernan Engrave it doing some top notch work as always


:thumbsup::worship::h5:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


how much on these gold spokes ? they 13 or 14?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Sold... San Jose CA Eastside Riders C.C


damn it. wanted these. how much for my own set. no engraving ?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> damn it. wanted these. how much for my own set. no engraving ?


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Sacramento and 925 solo rider


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Eastside Riders C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Going to Luxurious C.C busy week getting ready for car show weekend


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> IN THE WORKS GOING TO SACRAMENTO CA OG STYLE ENGRAVING NOW AVAILABLE


looks nice when the knock offs line up with the hubs


----------



## heck85

How much for some chrome 13s reverse 72 spoke cross lace? Thanks


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

How much for a set like these black set


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> 13x7 reverse available built ready to go no wait time


How much


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Eastside Riders C.C


How much for these to


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## bodyman1979

Wow so fukin sick...work of art, I would hang it on the wall in my living room!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

''79blkmonte'' said:


> How much


PM sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

20 inch fwd and standard few sets available usa built center gold ready to go can also build other combo styles 132 spoke available with locking knockoffs and locking adapters


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## (801)WHEELS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


:thumbsup::nicoderm::h5:


----------



## johnnie65

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


How much are those hex w/ ring, bro. Those are sick


----------



## scooby

Ttt for Angel!


----------



## implala66

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


Nice chips


----------



## 7ONE6

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Going to Luxurious C.C busy week getting ready for car show weekend


How much are these 13x7?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

7ONE6 said:


> How much are these 13x7?


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## 73loukat

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Headed to Arkansas





SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> IN THE WORKS GOING TO SACRAMENTO CA OG STYLE ENGRAVING NOW AVAILABLE


how much for a set of 1st series superswepts all chrome no engraving?



SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>





SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Thanks other set in the works candy red hub and in center of outer band


is this Kandy paint or powdercoat?anymore pics of painted sets?



SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> BUILT TODAY


----------



## DanielDucati

Need a set of these with chips shipped to 85234........pm me or text me price bro....just sent you my #....thanx...


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

73loukat said:


> how much for a set of 1st series superswepts all chrome no engraving?
> 
> 
> 
> is this Kandy paint or powdercoat?anymore pics of painted sets?


It is a candy coating right now do not have super swepts in stock will be available soon starting at 750 I do have the 3wing medium swepts like the engraved three wing pic starting at 350


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works 14x7 crosslace


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> For sale 13x7 reverse straight lace gold nipples and spokes engraved ring on hub and knockoffs built ready to go


Price shipped to 84104


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Price shipped to 84104


PM sent


----------



## oillin414

how much for a set of 13x7 reverse offset? shipped to 53215


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

oillin414 said:


> how much for a set of 13x7 reverse offset? shipped to 53215


PM sent


----------



## Mr Cucho

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> For sale 13x7 reverse straight lace gold nipples and spokes engraved ring on hub and knockoffs built ready to go


Waz up angel !!! Do u have a set of this gold metal chips u got on ur kock offs on stock ?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Mr Cucho said:


> Waz up angel !!! Do u have a set of this gold metal chips u got on ur kock offs on stock ?


Yes sir


----------



## Mr Cucho

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Yes sir


What's the ticket Homie ? Of ship to 77803 Texas !!!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Los Banos CA Uniques C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Lubbock Texas...


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Just laced 14x7 reverse


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Mr Cucho said:


> What's the ticket Homie ? Of ship to 77803 Texas !!!!


PM sent


----------



## Mr Cucho

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> PM sent


Cool pm send back wana get 1 set !!!


----------



## heavyd40

What's the price for a set of all chrome like theses but 2x 13x7 2x 13x5.5's


SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just laced 14x7 reverse


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just laced 14x7 reverse



wats the price on these


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> wats the price on these


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

heavyd40 said:


> What's the price for a set of all chrome like theses but 2x 13x7 2x 13x5.5's


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Canada


----------



## Mr Cucho

Qvo Angel thanks for em gold metal chips Real fast shipping !!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Set going to Uniques C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Series 2 zenith


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Hawaii


----------



## Meathead Kennels

How much for a set of crossed lace 13x7 reverse offset?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Meathead Kennels said:


> How much for a set of crossed lace 13x7 reverse offset?


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Antioch


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Superior wire wheel three way swepts coming soon


----------



## 13s4life

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


Damn looking firme I'll be looking at superior wheels for next purchase


----------



## Fish

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Going to Luxurious C.C busy week getting ready for car show weekend


How much for a set like this but 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 shipped to 98281


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Fish said:


> How much for a set like this but 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 shipped to 98281


PM sent


----------



## 96LOCS

Just wanted to let everyone know Angel @ superior wheel is a straight up good guy to do business with.
I ordered some 2 wing hex spinners last week and they shipped on the same day.
You dont come across that too often.
Thank you.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

96LOCS said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know Angel @ superior wheel is a straight up good guy to do business with.
> I ordered some 2 wing hex spinners last week and they shipped on the same day.
> You dont come across that too often.
> Thank you.


Thanks ? ?


----------



## johnnie65

Agreed. Angel is koo. Done bizz with him already. Has given me some good info. Definitely will continue doing bizz with him in future.


----------



## johnnie65

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Superior wire wheel three way swepts coming soon



Can't wait for these


----------



## johnnie65

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Series 2 zenith



These are badd ass. Would love to own a set of these.....


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## 96LOCS

Ttt


----------



## Kadillac G

How much for a set of 13x5.5 72 cross laced shipped to 28546 eastern nc? And what's the turn around time?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Kadillac G said:


> How much for a set of 13x5.5 72 cross laced shipped to 28546 eastern nc? And what's the turn around time?


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

100 spoke usa built laser engraved hubs


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

100 spoke crosslace


----------



## SH4RKZ

How much for these 13x7?


----------



## 41bowtie

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just laced 14x7 reverse


price check on these 13x7 all chrome no engraving. thnx in advance


----------



## BlackDawg

Looking for some black dish 13" china's


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## johnnie65

41bowtie said:


> price check on these 13x7 all chrome no engraving. thnx in advance



U have any more of these k/o bro? If u do, send me a text


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Customer car


Sicc af!!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## johnnie65

Nice wheels bro


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works


----------



## BoomCar

im looking for wheels for my 1995 gmc K1500 suburban . don't know what will fit though , I want 14" reverse 100 spoke with candy blue short spokes . I just don't know what will fit or not . its a 6 lug on 135mm I posted pics on how a 13" LA wont fit under wheels and tires her titled "fitment" if you care to look .. need them asap movin soon and truck has no shoes !


----------



## gus65ss

how much for this wheels


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

gus65ss said:


> how much for this wheels


PM sent


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


GOOD COMBINATION OF CHROME AND GOLD


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> GOOD COMBINATION OF CHROME AND GOLD


??


----------



## troytagvtown

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> In the works


Nice...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


DAMN IT MAN..... THAT LOOKS GOOOOOOOOD


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## johnnie65

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>



How much for a set like this chromed?


----------



## heavyd40

How much for set like this all chrome


SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice stuff foolio✨?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

heavyd40 said:


> How much for set like this all chrome


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## (801)WHEELS

CONGRATS! 

YOU MADE IT ON TOP!!

:thumbsup::wave::h5:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## Mr Cucho

all ur work is bad ass angel nice work TTT!!!


----------



## orlando

Nicest wheels out


----------



## CoupeDTS

I didnt get anything super fancy like the beautiful stuff you post. But the stuff i got is high quality and it came with good communication, good customer service and fast shipping. Glad to have another top notch wheel builder on this site supplying the lowrider community :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


Nice


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO CHICAGO


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO NEW ORLEANS


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

MISSION VIEJO CA


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO CANADA


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO SACRAMENTO SOCIOS C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sexy!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Looking real bad ass nice work u been doin angel !!!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Patiently waiting for the 3 bar sweeps..


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED to the East Bay


----------



## JUST ME

Looking to Buy

One 13x7 all chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.

Please send me a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

IN THE WORKS GOING TO CANADA


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> IN THE WORKS GOING TO CANADA


100s?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 100s?


Yep


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Sacramento


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## (801)WHEELS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO TURLOCK


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## MR.59

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO TURLOCK


dig the rings!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO THE ISLAND OF HAWAII


----------



## johnnie65

Those are some badd ass wheels Angel.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO THE ISLAND OF HAWAII


nice!!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO VACAVILLE 13X7 STRAIGHT LACE ZENITH CAMPBELL STAMPED KNOCKOFFS ENGRAVED BY HERNAN WITH 2.5 EMBLEMS


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## Low60impala

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


How much for a set like this with and without engraving


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Low60impala said:


> How much for a set like this with and without engraving


PM sent


----------



## johnnie65

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>



If I ever sell my super swepts, I'm getting these k/o right here just like this....with the same color rings and chips


----------



## tlc64impala

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO THE ISLAND OF HAWAII


How much for a set of these without the color? just chrome and gold


----------



## chelada

How much for a set like


----------



## big black 67

How much for 13x7's with a chrome dish to 94534?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

tlc64impala said:


> How much for a set of these without the color? just chrome and gold


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

chelada said:


> How much for a set like


Which set the pic doesn't come up


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

big black 67 said:


> How much for 13x7's with a chrome dish to 94534?


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED to Sacramento 14x7 crosslace


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works SANGRE LATINA C.C


ENGRAVED BY HERNAN


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## MR.59

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED to Sacramento 14x7 crosslace


DAMN THAT`S CLEAN!


----------



## johnnie65

Angel with superior wire wheel is really good peeps. Been talking to him for last week. Answer questions I had for myself and some of my club members. Good buisness man. Bought 3 sets of k/o recently and few other things week before that. No issues. And the products all worth the price. Good place to shop for your wheels and accessory needs.


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> Angel with superior wire wheel is really good peeps. Been talking to him for last week. Answer questions I had for myself and some of my club members. Good buisness man. Bought 3 sets of k/o recently and few other things week before that. No issues. And the products all worth the price. Good place to shop for your wheels and accessory needs.


YUP
He`s a good guy to do business with


----------



## 78cadillacryda

Those wheels are bad as hell. How much for 4 13x7 100 spoke reverse lace?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Engraved by Hernan wheels built for Sangre Latina C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Engraved by Hernan wheels built for Sangre Latina C.C


Those hubs tho?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Just built 14x7 and 14x6 for frame off 1958 impala outta the bay Rollin on some 520s


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO LINDSAY CA


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Show hubs for the homie 57 rag


----------



## joker78148

How much for a set in all red with chrome nipples and chrome hub in 14x6?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

joker78148 said:


> How much for a set in all red with chrome nipples and chrome hub in 14x6?


2200


----------



## dacarlover

PM sent


----------



## 62ssrag

Two tone plating is insane!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

IN THE WORKS


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Superior wire wheel knockoffs in stock

3bar swepts, 2bar og, octagon, locking and no ear locking knockoffs


----------



## tlc64impala

Price on 3bar swepts?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

tlc64impala said:


> Price on 3bar swepts?


$750 show chrome


----------



## CoupeDTS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: done business twice now and you continue to impress. good communication quick shipping with tracking and excellent product. Hope you stick around and continue to provide the lowrider community with the great products you put out


----------



## JOHNER

Three bar swepts with the hex


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

those are tight


----------



## singlegate

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>



how much for a set with out the engraving. 13x7


----------



## maguilera63

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>



How much for a set like this 13x7 rev 72 spoke. rims only, no adapters, No knock offs , but in burgundy.


----------



## magana75

TTT


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Another set in the works engraved by Hernan


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

singlegate said:


> how much for a set with out the engraving. 13x7


4300


----------



## johnnie65

Thanks for stopping by yesterday bro. Glad I picked up set of your swepts. Pretty clean very simliar to the OG's. this pic has your set w/ a OG swept in the middle


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works Luxurious c.c


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Just built 13x7 straight lace engraved by Hernan and Artie @engrave it


----------



## lone star

Dam, nice


----------



## YUHATE4

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> In the works Luxurious c.c


Thanks Bro! There gonna look Bad ass!


----------



## YUHATE4

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just built 13x7 straight lace engraved by Hernan and Artie @engrave it


You still got these? If so can you text me the price for them. Doesnt hurt to have 2sets.


----------



## maclcky1

Can you send me a pm on how much for something like this in a 13 thanks


SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO CANADA


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

LUXURIOUS C.C


----------



## johnnie65

Badd ass wheels bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

are those mine bro ?


----------



## lowriden_lokzter

How much for a set like these..13x7..no engraving and gold knock off


----------



## plague

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> LUXURIOUS C.C


DAMN THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

lowriden_lokzter said:


> How much for a set like these..13x7..no engraving and gold knock off


Triple gold ?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO THE ATL MIDWEST RIDAZ


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO TEXAS


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

SACRAMENTO FAMILY FIRST C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

JAPAN BOUND CAMPBELL STAMPED


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

LUXURIOUS C.C


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Thank You very much !!!! I'm representing Superior® and Dayton®........ MIDWEST RIDAZ


----------



## lone star

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> LUXURIOUS C.C


Man..


----------



## lowriden_lokzter

Yea for tripple gold..with chrome lip and spokes and gold on the nipples, hub, and knockoff


----------



## Mr Cucho

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO TEXAS


Thanks angel real nice work on my ko's!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

singlegate said:


> how much for a set with out the engraving. 13x7


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> HEADED TO THE ATL MIDWEST RIDAZ


----------



## MR.59

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> LUXURIOUS C.C


DAMN!:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Fast shipping !!! the BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1778122&stc=1&d=1446259889 got my set of engraved ko's today thanks angel !!!Mr Chuco...


----------



## johnnie65

Mr Cucho said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1778122&stc=1&d=1446259889 got my set of engraved ko's today thanks angel !!!Mr Chuco...



There's are bad ass


----------



## johnnie65

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1776962
> Fast shipping !!! the BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE !!!



Angel on top of customer service. And yup, agreed. Fast shipping.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

johnnie65 said:


> Angel on top of customer service. And yup, agreed. Fast shipping.


.....Great Guy !!!! Awesome Product........AND He don't get on LAYITLOW talking trash about other Wheel Builders............ HATING MFs eat shit Bitches You know who You are !!!!!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO PITTSBURGH LUXURIOUS C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO STOCKTON EASTSIDE RIDERS C.C


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## Mr Cucho

Midwest Ridaz said:


> .....Great Guy !!!! Awesome Product........AND He don't get on LAYITLOW talking trash about other Wheel Builders............ HATING MFs eat shit Bitches You know who You are !!!!!!


X2 that's right I agree with johnnie65 & Midwest Ridaz .... Let the ppl talk & hate that's all they do ... Angel is doin he's thing by doin a great job on he's work supplies with this bad ass products..TTT FOR SUPERIORWIREWHEELCO "angel "....


----------



## RobLBC

Midwest Ridaz said:


> .....Great Guy !!!! Awesome Product........AND He don't get on LAYITLOW talking trash about other Wheel Builders............ HATING MFs eat shit Bitches You know who You are !!!!!!


You stay mad.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

RobLBC said:


> You stay mad.


Bro no wire wheel drama on my topic please this topic is about my wheel builds and knockoffs thanks...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Superior Wire Wheels !


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Mr Cucho said:


> X2 that's right I agree with johnnie65 & Midwest Ridaz .... Let the ppl talk & hate that's all they do ... Angel is doin he's thing by doin a great job on he's work supplies with this bad ass products..TTT FOR SUPERIORWIREWHEELCO "angel "....


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Superior Wire Wheels !


What happened with "Always insist in Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels®"????


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> What happened with "Always insist in Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels®"????


 My knockoffs are Superior Wire Wheels brand......My 100 $poke wheels are Dayton® Superior has great customer service. And I appreciated what Angel did for Me.


----------



## johnnie65

Finally installed my new engraved superior wire wheels super swepts.


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO TEXAS


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO CANADA


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

FREMONT BOUND LOW CONSPIRACY C.C


----------



## DanielDucati

Angel need a price quote on a set(4) of these with these chips!!!!!!Thanks!!!!


----------



## Peezy_420

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1780418


beautiful


----------



## 196deuce

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Customer car


how much for a set of 14s and another quote for 13x7 like these


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

ODESSA TEXAS


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## 305chino

Do u have a set 13" 72 xlace with engraving on all three pieces everything chrome maybe not the lace (maybe on black).....
Let me know price ......thks also do fix wheels if they are ship to u ??


----------



## 305chino

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Another set in the works engraved by Hernan


Something like this is what I'm looking for .......when u get a chance send me pm with quote .....thanks hope to do business with u soon


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

305chino said:


> Something like this is what I'm looking for .......when u get a chance send me pm with quote .....thanks hope to do business with u soon


PM sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

14x6 reverse and standard setup just built Headed to Stockton Ca


----------



## DUKE

Zenith style Knock offs from Superior


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Headed to Utah and Visalia no ear locking knockoffs in stock


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

HEADED TO SACRAMENTO CA


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

IN THE WORKS !!! TOP NOTCH ENGRAVING DONE BY HERNAN AND ARTIE @ENGRAVE IT


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car gotta love them drop tops


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXTY-IMPALA

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14/7 CROSSLACE WITH A TWO WING KNOCKOFF


----------



## treyimpala

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> ODESSA TEXAS


Man nice ride, buff job on that looks super nice!!!!
lol..


----------



## treyimpala

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Customer car gotta love them drop tops


Love them spotlights on that 8......


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Customer car


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Thanks again foolio&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Just built 13x7 straight lace chrome plated stainless skinny spokes and nipple engraved by Bob and Hernan


----------



## bodyman1979

Sick wheels....great wheels


----------



## jun007

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just built 13x7 straight lace chrome plated stainless skinny spokes and nipple engraved by Bob and Hernan


How much for a 14x7/14x6 set like this?


----------



## bonediggetie

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Headed to Utah and Visalia no ear locking knockoffs in stock


How much for a set of these in nice CHEESE'S gold


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

bonediggetie said:


> How much for a set of these in nice CHEESE'S gold


$900


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !


----------



## Candycane64

IMG_20141116_1_zps191c53db.png can you pm me a quote on all chrome like these? thanks


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Restored og zenith campbell with superior wire wheel og two bar engraved kos


----------



## jun007

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Restored og zenith campbell with superior wire wheel og two bar engraved kos



Well damn!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Engraved knockoffs ready to go no wait time


----------



## Mr Cucho

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Engraved knockoffs ready to go no wait time


Bad ass ko's Angel '''


----------



## 305chino

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Engraved knockoffs ready to go no wait time


Can't wait till my order gets done .....on the waiting tip ......nice work Angel ..


----------



## jason57

how much ?2way straightbars


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

jason57 said:


> how much ?2way straightbars


Call or text for info 4085208813


----------



## curiousdos

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> 14x6 reverse and standard setup just built Headed to Stockton Ca


How much were these??


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Just built going to Sacramento


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Going to Florida


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## REYXTC

Dizzam


----------



## jun007

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just built going to Sacramento


What's something like this run $$$ ?


----------



## 1SIKMAG

I need a price on a set of wheels.
This is what I need- 14x7 Rev. Crosslaced. Gold nipples, spokes & hub. Chrome 2-bar straight knockoffs w/ recess. Shipped to 35806.


----------



## freaker

13x7 72 spoke just all chrome. How much?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

1SIKMAG said:


> I need a price on a set of wheels.
> This is what I need- 14x7 Rev. Crosslaced. Gold nipples, spokes & hub. Chrome 2-bar straight knockoffs w/ recess. Shipped to 35806.


Pm sent


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## scooby

Dang those are nice!


----------



## jun007

Prices?? I asked like three times…or are they free?


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

jun007 said:


> Prices?? I asked like three times…or are they free?


Sent you a pm while ago for you to call 4085208813


----------



## jun007

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Sent you a pm while ago for you to call 4085208813


I'm stationed in Japan…Can you just PM the price for the wheels I inquired on? Free vs long distance call…


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

jun007 said:


> I'm stationed in Japan…Can you just PM the price for the wheels I inquired on? Free vs long distance call…


Pm sent I don't come on here much so if I don't respond back quick would be easier to call


----------



## DM83CS

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


How much does something like this run?


----------



## thadogg612

how much for 13'' cross lace...black hub,lip,and dish.... shipped to 55427


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

thadogg612 said:


> how much for 13'' cross lace...black hub,lip,and dish.... shipped to 55427


2000


----------



## jun007

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>



:around: :thumbsup:


----------



## jason57

how much for the rims in the picture


----------



## Mr Cucho

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


Orale firme ass rims angel !!!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Just built 13x7 reverse engraved crosslace


----------



## jun007

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just built 13x7 reverse engraved crosslace


:yes:


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## aaronrego84

I have a 93 Fleetwood and i have an issue fitting a 14x7 in the rear..can you alter the offset to fit without rubbing? I would like to do a 14x7 chrome with white spokes, 2 bar locking with chips.. could i get a quote shipped to 02724 Massachusetts. Thank you. 
Aaron, ( [email protected] )


----------



## cj96ss

Im looking for 13x7 Chrome with anodized blue lip, nipples and ring on hub..two bar knock off blue accents


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

cj96ss said:


> Im looking for 13x7 Chrome with anodized blue lip, nipples and ring on hub..two bar knock off blue accents


Call or text me at 4085208813


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

In the works


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL




----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Been a while since I posted our wheel builds here are a few to look at


----------



## 84caddyblues

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Been a while since I posted our wheel builds here are a few to look at


 WHAT IS PRICE AND AVAIL ON A SET LIKE THIS?


----------



## Dalaz

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> The Superior Wire Wheel Co. has open a location at
> 645 Horning St Unit Z San Jose Ca
> Previously associated/co owner of The Original Wire Wheel Co. I have now gone into business on my own.
> We offer custom wire wheels and full repairs on all your wire wheel needs. We also carry wire wheel accessories (knockoffs, hammer, adapters, etc.)
> We offer simple builds to custom hand engraved wheels in triple chrome plating, gold plating, and powder coated finishes. We carry various knockoffs including OG two ear, two ear hex, two ear locking, three ear medium swept currently in stock and will have three ear super swept knockoffs available soon.
> 
> Please feel free to contact Angel at 408-520-8813 with any questions.


Hello do you have 22" standard or beadlace wheels and how much


----------



## singlegate

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>



how many for a set of these. 13x7


----------



## viejitos miami

need a price on 13 x7 front 13 x5.5 std rear to fit a 54 chevy belair thanks


----------



## Dickcheese86

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Just built 13x7 reverse engraved crosslace


Fuckin badass :wow:


----------



## JOHNER

straight jewelry in here! good shit.


----------



## 85 greybeast

Need a price on 13x7 reverse for a regal all chrome shipped to 76541


----------



## MR.59

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


CLEAN!


----------



## 78cadillacryda

How much for 13x7 100 spoke reverse straight with 2 ear str8 locking knockoff all chrome no engraving?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Superior Wire Wheels


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Been a while seen we been on layitlow here one our latest built this week


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Engraved knockoffs in stock


----------



## Infamous Rag63

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Been a while seen we been on layitlow here one our latest built this week


 Bad ass how much for a set like this but cross lace 13x 7


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Js63

Pm'ed


----------



## OGMIDWEST

OGMIDWEST said:


> Superior Wire Wheels


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGMIDWEST

uffin:


Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1776962
> Fast shipping !!! the BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE !!!


----------



## Todd67

is there a web site ?


----------



## CoupeDTS

angel superior on instagram hes on there alot, he aint on here, he answers calls too


----------



## Todd67

ok i'll look him up on the gram :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcamote

*Price*



SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


>


What is the price on a set like this for a 93 Fleetwood Brougham


----------



## Roadstar

TTT


----------



## gorila

Price on 14x7 all chrome just like up top identical but blue chip


----------



## moorevisual

hit him up on IG, thats how i got mine - his username is superiorwirewheelco


----------



## Marty McFly

Go to the first page he left his number text him. He answers text regularly


----------



## Ku6ik

Hey I'm looking Dayton wheels 13*7 reverse. I cant call because I'm not from USA. If someone can leave an email for contact
thank you


----------



## Roadstar

TTT


----------



## Don_Altamirano

TTT Props to Angel!!!


----------



## CHE1

Had a set of his Knock Offs for a while and they were bad ass!!!


----------

